# [2012] Sabal Palms - ugh!



## amyhwang (Jul 7, 2012)

I booked two weeks of getaways at Sabal Palms for the end of August.  So far I was really happy with the deal, and haven't stayed at any of the Palms villas yet.  This trip we're just doing the Disney theme parks, so I liked the proximity to them.  I really thought it would be fun to use the Marriott's nice big resort pool, enjoy snacks and drinks there, but now I just found out that the entire big pool and food court is going to be closed for renovations!  Yikes - I would have booked Grande Vista or even Harbor Lake instead!

Anyone who has stayed at Sabal Palms, can you reassure me that we'll still have fun?  What are the other pools like?  Is there another one close to Sabal Palms?  

At least I do know that this trip, we're going to go to the Disney water parks as well.  My kids are 13 and 15, and we really enjoyed Water Country USA last summer in Williamsburg, so I definitely want to take them to Typhoon Lagoon and maybe Blizzard Beach too.

I just wish I had gone to the resort's page on Marriott's website prior to booking these getaways!  Lesson learned - next time I will double check that nothing is down for renovation that would affect my trip first!

Also I do want to double check another thing.  We may go a day ahead of time.  I want to make sure that where we would stay I can get our Disney tickets and charge them to the room.  I'm using some Marriott gift cards, so that would help with buying our tickets.  I was told that at the Springhill Suites nearby I cannot charge them to the room, since their ticket desk is run by Expedia.  I was also told that I can charge them to the room at the Orlando World Center Marriott.  I may call the Renn at Seaworld since I can use my cat 5 certificate there.  Has anyone had issues doing this?

Thanks!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 7, 2012)

amyhwang said:


> I booked two weeks of getaways at Sabal Palms for the end of August.  So far I was really happy with the deal, and haven't stayed at any of the Palms villas yet.  This trip we're just doing the Disney theme parks, so I liked the proximity to them.  I really thought it would be fun to use the Marriott's nice big resort pool, enjoy snacks and drinks there, but now I just found out that the entire big pool and food court is going to be closed for renovations!  Yikes - I would have booked Grande Vista or even Harbor Lake instead!
> 
> Anyone who has stayed at Sabal Palms, can you reassure me that we'll still have fun?  What are the other pools like?  Is there another one close to Sabal Palms?
> 
> ...



I really like Sabal Palms.  We owned two weeks there for over twenty years, until we bought the last of our Maui weeks, when we gave one Sabal Palms week to our son and sold the other back to Marriott.  You should have a great time even with the World Center pool closed.  The units were completely refurbished within the last 3 or 4 years and I was impressed with the renovation when I saw it.  

Sabal Palms has its own pool.  It is of course much smaller than the main resort pool at the World Center, but it is in the center of the Sabal Palms property and looks nice enough to me. (Disclaimer: we are not pool people).

Also, the higher end restaurants at the World Center are very good, in my opinion, if you are interested in that type of dining experience.

When we go back to Orlando, we will choose Sabal Palms for our stay.


----------



## Cmore (Jul 7, 2012)

The units at Sabal were refurbished a few years ago.  They are quite nice, the clubhouse at Sabal is small and they have a fairly quiet pool not tiny, but not a big resort pool either, its a good place to chill and read a book.  There is a bigger clubhouse for Imperial/Royal Palms which is on the opposite side of MWC.  I am sure there is a pool complex over there, I never looked for it when we stayed at Sabal for Spring break a couple years ago.

We own at Cypress Harbour and really like it there, but came away impressed with Sabal.  You should check on resort activities, I believe they are all held at the Imperial/Royal clubhouse.  Sabal seemed to be more quiet and relaxing, good units, but nothing like Grand Vista, etc.   Too bad about MWC pool complex as it is quite nice and has poolside food service. Sabal is quite close to the MWC pool complex.


----------



## NboroGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

We stayed at Sabal Palms a few years ago.  The villas are very nice, but the pool at Sabal isn't much more than what you'd find in someone's backyard.  Not your typical Marriott pool with lush vegetation and such.  I'm not sure that would be enough to cancel a planned stay there (for me).  At least it's not (wasn't) very crowded.

I am surprised to hear some Marriotts allow you to charge Disney tickets to the room.  I wanted to do that at Grande Vista one year (for the MRPs) but wasn't allowed to.  I'd be interested in learning which ones do, if any.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 7, 2012)

NboroGirl said:


> We stayed at Sabal Palms a few years ago.  The villas are very nice, but the pool at Sabal isn't much more than what you'd find in someone's backyard.  Not your typical Marriott pool with lush vegetation and such.  I'm not sure that would be enough to cancel a planned stay there (for me).  At least it's not (wasn't) very crowded.



The issue isn't that the pool at Sabal Palms is closed. The problem is that the pool at the Marriott World Center is closed. That would make a big difference for some.


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 7, 2012)

NboroGirl said:


> We stayed at Sabal Palms a few years ago.  The villas are very nice, but the pool at Sabal isn't much more than what you'd find in someone's backyard.  Not your typical Marriott pool with lush vegetation and such.  I'm not sure that would be enough to cancel a planned stay there (for me).  At least it's not (wasn't) very crowded.
> 
> I am surprised to hear some Marriotts allow you to charge Disney tickets to the room.  I wanted to do that at Grande Vista one year (for the MRPs) but wasn't allowed to.  I'd be interested in learning which ones do, if any.



Well, I talked to the concierge at the Marriott Orlando World Center, and he said that yes, we can charge our tickets to the room.  But, at the Springhill Suites (in the Marriott Village) they said no, they don't do that.  

I do think that at Harbor Lake you can.  

I want to do that since I cashed in some points from Amex Membership Rewards for Marriott gift cards - I won't earn points but free Disney tickets are hard to come by!  Will definitely update you on this after I call the Renn and see if they allow this.  I want to use up our free night, but can't use it at the World Center since I think it's a higher category.


----------



## enma (Jul 7, 2012)

My nephew and his family stayed at Sabal Palms 2 weeks ago (I had a studio deposited in II and was able to get Sabal Palms with it and gave it to my nephew). The first 2 days they were stuck inside because of Tropical Storm Debby but spent the rest of the week visiting parks. They really liked Sabal Palms. Of course they are not as picky as I am when it comes to timeshares. But they said the unit was wondeful. They visited the World Center pools but actually prefered Sabal pool. They said the World Center was just too busy and felt like the pool at Sabal Palms was basically theirs. I had requested an unit close to the pool and activity center and that is exactly what they got. They were very happy with the resort.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 8, 2012)

Sabal Palms was the first timeshare resort actually built by Marriott.  It opened in 1987 (we bought pre-construction) and it is still wonderful.  In my opinion, it is still one of the low key hidden jewels in the Marriott system.


----------



## Berea1 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Second Marriott World Centre Pool*

Marriott World Center has a separate wing that was build about 6-8 years ago that is on the walk across the parking lot to the back entrance to the outdoor pool at the World Centre.  It has its own complete hotel outdoor pool which you will have access to while the huge outddor pool is closed for renovation.   We are staying at the Marriott Imperial Palms in Oct. 2012 so we face the same situation.  The Sabal Palms and Imperial/Royal Palms pools will work just fine.   Patrick


----------



## piper_chuck (Jul 8, 2012)

If you're already planning to go to the Disney water parks, don't worry about the resort pools. There's way more to do at the water parks. 

When we go to Orlando we usually buy annual passes. This lets us come and go as we please, gives us the park hopper option that costs more with the day passes, and includes some other perks such as free parking. To make the most of the annual passes, we make a second trip to Orlando 11 months later. After those two trips we take a year off and then begin the cycle again.


----------



## jme (Jul 8, 2012)

amyhwang said:


> I booked two weeks of getaways at Sabal Palms for the end of August.  So far I was really happy with the deal, and haven't stayed at any of the Palms villas yet.  This trip we're just doing the Disney theme parks, so I liked the proximity to them.  I really thought it would be fun to use the Marriott's nice big resort pool, enjoy snacks and drinks there, but now I just found out that the entire big pool and food court is going to be closed for renovations!  Yikes - I would have booked Grande Vista or even Harbor Lake instead!
> 
> Anyone who has stayed at Sabal Palms, can you reassure me that we'll still have fun?  What are the other pools like?  Is there another one close to Sabal Palms?
> 
> ...



Will Sabal give you access to another resort's pools, like GV or Lakeshore Reserve??? You might ask them. Like Day Passes or something because World Center Hotel's are closed. A pain to drive over, but once there, they are wonderful....

or best thought yet, maybe even J W Marriott and/or Ritz, since they are hotels, and adjacent to each other!!! Now THAT'S where you should ask for privileges!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2012)

jme said:


> Will Sabal give you access to another resort's pools, like GV or Lakeshore Reserve??? You might ask them. Like Day Passes or something because World Center Hotel's are closed. A pain to drive over, but once there, they are wonderful....
> 
> or best thought yet, maybe even J W Marriott and/or Ritz, since they are hotels, and adjacent to each other!!! Now THAT'S where you should ask for privileges!!!



I could be wrong, but can guests at any of the Palms properties use any of the pools at any of the other Palms properties? If that is the case, then the OP staying at Sabal Palms could also use the pools at Royal and Imperial Palms. Probably not as grand as the pools at the World Center or other MVCI resorts like Grande Vista or Lakeshore Reserve, but it could still provide some more options.


----------



## jme (Jul 8, 2012)

Typically guests at a resort cannot use facilities at other resorts, I know, (excepting use of World Center Hotel pools for the 3 "Palms" guests), but PERHAPS they can at the adjacent Palms pools as diox says, I'm not sure.......It's sort of a unique situation among Marriott locales, having three separate resorts so close. That would be the first and most convenient option. 

 But in general, I was referring to only allowing it in this one instance of WCH's pools being closed, say at other Orlando Marriott resorts or hotels. It would be a nice gesture. Unbelievably, some guests go to Orlando and never go to the theme parks----to them, it's a nice area just to hang out and enjoy the Florida sun and pools. 

Maybe Sabal has a special one-time provision---- I don't know---- just asking. and if so, I would choose Lakeshore area and Ritz/JW.  I'm sure not many guests would avail themselves, even if offered. They should do something special, though.


----------



## NboroGirl (Jul 8, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> The issue isn't that the pool at Sabal Palms is closed. The problem is that the pool at the Marriott World Center is closed. That would make a big difference for some.



Right!  That's why I was giving her a description of the pool at Sabal Palms!


----------



## uwfrog (Jul 8, 2012)

There is also a hotel pool adjacent to Sable Palms and the hotel fitness center / spa. not a big as the main pool but is nicer than the Sable pool as far as the landscaping / trees goes. May be crowded with the main closed. Ive been there with family in Royal Palms and we went over and used thier pool with them and no issue, just walked in.


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 8, 2012)

I feel so nuts about this trip.  So, now I learned my kids have orientation a day earlier than I thought for school!  We're not going to use the full second week getaway (matter of fact, I wish I hadn't bought it, but I did and we'll use at most 3 nights which is still cheaper than paying the MOD rate).  But, I want to go for 2 weeks, since we have the time, and haven't been to Disney in over a year and a half (the horrors, yes I know).  

The getaways came with AC's each (that 10 day deal II was doing) and I can get a one bedroom about 5 days earlier at Grande Vista for myself and the kids (husband is joining us for only a few days at the end) for just the exchange fee.  So it would be that, then leave a couple days earlier to go over to Sabal Palms for another 9 or so nights.  I'm sure they'll keep us in the same unit there for the whole time, since they're both Friday check-ins and they only have one type of unit.

I called Grande Vista and spoke with a concierge there, who said I may charge my Disney tickets to the room if we're staying there, then I can use my gift cards (and/or gift cheques since I may order some of them too so we can enjoy some poolside food and stuff).  She did say if we weren't staying there, we could not pay directly for them with the gift cards, but we can charge them to the room.  Yeah!    

Now I'm not worried about the main pool being closed.  We'll have fun, and I just can't wait to get back to Disney!  Also for about $1,000 total that's a decent deal for 2 weeks or so.  Not as good as I've gotten in the past, but not bad either.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Amy,

I stayed at Grande Vista a couple of years ago and I was also able to charge Disney tickets to the room, I didn't receive any MR points for it but it allowed me to use Marriott gift cards to essentially pay for the Disney tickets, so I did exactly what you are doing. It worked for me, good luck to you.


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 9, 2012)

Michigan Czar said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> I stayed at Grande Vista a couple of years ago and I was also able to charge Disney tickets to the room, I didn't receive any MR points for it but it allowed me to use Marriott gift cards to essentially pay for the Disney tickets, so I did exactly what you are doing. It worked for me, good luck to you.



Thanks - I didn't think I'd get points but it's good to know someone else has done this!


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah - so far got it mostly straightened out.  Got a one bedroom (with the "free" AC that I got for the getaways during the sale) for the week prior at Grande Vista (not ideal since I'd love a 2 bedroom but a great deal, and actually only using 6 nights since it's Saturday arrival and we switch resorts the following Friday, plus this room will just be me and my kids).  Grande Vista has fun pools for the kids, stuff to do, and I will charge our tickets to the room there!

Then we'll move to Sabal Palms and even though the big pool isn't open, I'm sure we'll have a great time.

Max we'll spend 16 nights though - quite a long trip, but the kids are off for the summer, and I don't work, and we'll have fun!  Husband will come down for 5 or so days.  We'll only use 3 nights of the last week getaway - wish I hadn't bought that one!  Still it was cheaper than nightly with Marriott though.

Now the big decision is what tickets to get.  If we'll go again in less than a year, we'll upgrade to AP's (I priced all options out).  Or we'll do no expiration.


----------



## youcanfly (Jul 26, 2012)

I am so glad to have stumbled onto this post. I had no idea you could purchase Disney tickets from any resorts. This started my wheels turning...

I could use reward pts to purchase marriott cheques and then charge my tickets to my room then i pay for the charge using cheques?!? 

We usually save our points during the school year and we have enough by summer to do several small vacations. However, we may be traveling differently in the future with a second TS purchase. This would give me a great way to use future MRs


----------



## amyhwang (Aug 10, 2012)

youcanfly said:


> I am so glad to have stumbled onto this post. I had no idea you could purchase Disney tickets from any resorts. This started my wheels turning...
> 
> I could use reward pts to purchase marriott cheques and then charge my tickets to my room then i pay for the charge using cheques?!?
> 
> We usually save our points during the school year and we have enough by summer to do several small vacations. However, we may be traveling differently in the future with a second TS purchase. This would give me a great way to use future MRs



Just be sure to call the resort that you're looking into staying at, to make sure you can charge the tickets to your room.  Initially we were looking at the Marriott Village (before I found the good getaways on II) and there they said you cannot do that.  Also at Sabal Palms you can't - but Grande Vista (and Harbor Lake I think) you can.  The Disney tickets are expensive (really the biggest expense of our trip or close to it!) so it's great to use Marriott Gift Cheques or gift cards to pay for them!


----------



## amyhwang (Sep 27, 2014)

I stumbled upon this old thread, and thought I'd update how the trip went.

Grande Vista for 4 nights in the one bedroom - was okay.  Since it was a short stay, we didn't unpack too much or buy too many groceries.

Sofa sleeper for my son was doable for that long - if I recall correctly the sheets didn't seem too fresh and clean for it, so I washed them the first day so they'd feel cleaner (I'm a clean freak)!  

I also bought us all cheap pillows at Target the day we got there, and we used them the whole 15 nights then just left them.  I figured for that long, I wanted new pillows and they were only like $3 each.

The first day I bought us all 3 10 day park hoppers with water fun & more tickets.  I charged them to the room, then after a couple of days went to the front desk to see my bill and cover it with Marriott gift cards (I had gotten a bunch from my Amex membership rewards).

We waited a day to go to a theme park, as the tickets would expire 14 days after first use.  Just got settled in the first day.

After 4 nights we just left and checked into Sabal Palms for the remaining 11 nights.  What a difference in space!  Sabal Palms was like home.  We could all spread out (and not use the sofa sleeper!).  Parking right outside was great, the gas grills got used by us, and honestly we ended up only eating at one sit down restaurant the entire trip!  The pool was fine for a couple of swims at Sabal Palms, so we didn't miss out on the Marriott big pool.  We did each Disney water park, but only a few hours each.  

The best part was being able to use those gift cards!  I do wish that Marriott would bring back for Platinum members at least those gift cheques.  They were handy.


----------

